# Suggestions for PC in range of 60K



## mastermunj (Apr 17, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*Ans: Programming, Gaming (Battlefield, Far Cry) at Full HD*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans: 60K + 5K*

3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans: Yes, in future.*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: Windows 7 / Ubuntu*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans: 1TB*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans: Yes, 22" Full HD*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans: Next 3 - 4 weeks. I'm more keen on finalizing my config than that of pricing as it keeps varying.*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans: Have assembled few systems before.*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans:Mumbai, will buy most stuff from Lamington Road.*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:

Following is config I've thought of after reviewing other threads and inputs to them from senior members here. I'm listing each component with reason why I chose it and a query if I've any.

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K. Reason to select this is for overall better performance.
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4. Reason to select is features & price. *How is A.S.S. of ASRock?* If its not good, might have to look for Gigabyte / ASUS, but budget may go on toss.
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws X 8GB(2 X 4GB). Reason for reliability, performance and good OC capability.
HDD: Seagate 1TB. Heard that WD HDD are good, but I've used Seagate since years and have even got two RMA done recently.
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma / NZXT Source Elite 210.
PSU: Corsair GS600 or Seasonic S12II 620 Bronze. Both seems good, but SeaSonic has 5 years warranty so for 300 extra that seems a better deal.
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660 2GB / Sapphire HD 7850 2GB / EVGA GTX 650TI Boost 2GB. *I am not hardcore gamer, but would like to play games at Full HD with high quality if possible.*
Monitor: Dell S2240L 22" IPS LED
DVD Writer: ASUS 24X Sata
KB / Mouse: Normal multimedia combo.
Speaker: Which brand & model is good in range of 1K - 2K?


Misc Items, which I may purchase after a month or two.
1. Three 120MM Fans for better cooling & airflow.
2. Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO for better CPU cooling as stock cooler won't be good for OCing.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 17, 2013)

AMD FX 8350 @ 11k
Asus M5A97 EVO R2 @ 7k 
Gskill RipJAWSx 4 GB x 2 @ 4k 
Assu DVD RW @ 1k 
SEAGATE 1 TB @ 3.8k 
NZXT Gamma @ 2.5K 
Seasonic S12 620W @ 4.7k 
DELL S2240L @ 8.5k 
HD 7870 XT or HD 7950 
Total 60.5K / 65K


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 17, 2013)

@Sainatarajan, Thank you for suggestions, however I am more inclined towards Intel i5-3570K which is moreover fixed.

Could you help me finalize motherboard? Is ASRock A.S.S. good in India? or should I go for Gigabyte / Asus?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 17, 2013)

Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000

Asrock z77 extreme 4 - rs 9600

Gskill ripjaws 4x2gb =8gb ram - rs 3800

Seasonic S12 620W psu - rs 4700

Nzxt gamma cabinet - rs 2500

DELL S2240L ips led - rs 8500

Asus 24x dvd writer - rs 1000

Logitech key$mouse - rs 700

Tosibha 1tb - rs 3700

Saphhire hd 7870 2gb -rs 16500

Total - rs 65,000


----------



## Myth (Apr 17, 2013)

^^
Not wise opting for 7870 over 7950 for an intel config. The gaming performance will take a hit. 

@OP:
Sainatarajan's config can handle your requirements pretty well. 
An intel config will cost extra without substantial increase in performance (in your requirements) over the above stated config. 

Proc: i5 3570K ~ 14k

Mobo: (I wouldnt advise any sub-10k mobo for OCing. )
Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M ~ 12k
Asus P8z77m-pro ~ 12k

Cpu cooler: (you cant OC an intel proc with its stock cooler)
CM tx3 ~ 1.4k
CM Evo ~2.2k

Total : *27.5k*
Extra over amd config: *10.5k*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 17, 2013)

^ hd 7870 can handle games easily of what op mentioned.

while op said he is not hardcore gamer! hd 7870 can max 95%of the games with i5


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 17, 2013)

OP why do you want a intel one?


----------



## Myth (Apr 17, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> ... *I am not hardcore gamer, but would like to play games at Full HD with high quality if possible.*
> ...





ASHISH65 said:


> ^ hd 7870 can handle games easily of what op mentioned.
> 
> while op said he is not hardcore gamer! hd 7870 can max 95%of the games with i5



Hardcore gaming and quality gaming are separate matters.
7870 is good no doubt but 7950 is better especially when it can be accommodated within the budget.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 17, 2013)

Myth said:


> ^^
> Not wise opting for 7870 over 7950 for an intel config. The gaming performance will take a hit.
> 
> @OP:
> ...




I'm not sure if 7870 or 7950 would be best as I do not play games every day. I'm casual gamer, however wish that I should get decent gaming experience at Full HD. In my study I found that GTX 660 / HD 7850 / GTX 560TI Boost, all with 2GB RAM should be able to serve my purpose for another 2 / 3 years. Wouldn't it?

Since you've suggested ASRock, I'd like to once again ask here that how is A.S.S of ASRock in India? Also, is ASRock Extreme4 not good choice?

CPU Cooler, I am planning to purchase after a month or two as I won't be OCing immediately.

I know Intel will cost me more, but I am interested in Intel for its reliability, performance for non-gaming applications too. I am programmer in nutshell and keep doing many resource intensive single threaded experiments too, and feel Intel is best suited for it. Another aspect is to leverage HD Graphics 4000. So i5 3570K is finalized that way.



Sainatarajan said:


> OP why do you want a intel one?



I am interested in Intel for its reliability, performance for non-gaming applications too. I am programmer in nutshell and keep doing many resource intensive single threaded experiments too, and feel Intel is best suited for it. Another aspect is to leverage HD Graphics 4000. So i5 3570K is finalized that way.





ASHISH65 said:


> Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000
> 
> Asrock z77 extreme 4 - rs 9600
> 
> ...




Thank you! That seems almost similar to what I have opted.



Myth said:


> Hardcore gaming and quality gaming are separate matters.
> 7870 is good no doubt but 7950 is better especially when it can be accommodated within the budget.



I doubt if accommodating 7870 or 7950 is possible with 3570K. I am okay with delaying purchase of some components if that could work out.

On other hand, I've been using Nvidia GPU since almost 5 years and love their update and performance. Could you all suggest me equivalent Nvidia card?

Another point being, from the 3 graphics card I listed in my first post, can any of them suffice my needs? As I said, my primary concern is not gaming, I am ok with graphics card which can let me play game in Full HD resolution at decent settings, as in does not lag / stutter.


----------



## deathblade (Apr 17, 2013)

Nvidia gtx 660Ti @ 19.5k.....


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 17, 2013)

yep gtx 660ti @19.5k in nvidia just 4% slower than hd 7950


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 17, 2013)

Since you are a casual gamer who wants to overclock ,take a look at this

Intel Core i5 3570K - *EDIT: *Rs 13,700
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H- Rs 12075
Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL- Rs 1850
Toshiba 1TB - Rs 3600
*Gigabyte/Asus GTX660 - Rs 14780*
PSU -  Seasonic S12II 620 - Rs 4700
Cabinet - NZXT Source 210 Elite - Rs 2900
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - Dell ST2240L (21.5 inch LED Full HD 1920 x 1080) - Rs 9000 
Mouse and KB Combo Logitech - Rs 650

Total - Rs 64,230.

That said,IMO you should get the HD7870XT for Rs 3000 more and get the CPU cooler once you are ready to overclock.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 17, 2013)

^ where i5 3570k is at 13.1k?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ where i5 3570k is at 13.1k?


I think he meant i5 3570 (non k). That one is available of 12.5 to 13.2k in some places.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 18, 2013)

No, he means the 3570K only. Why, check the motherboard he has suggested.... It is a Z77 Motherboard. I think OP should go with FX-8350 + Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 and accommodate a better Graphics card like HD 7870 XT/LE or GTX 660 Ti.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

deathblade said:


> Nvidia gtx 660Ti @ 19.5k.....



I am not sure if that could fit in my budget. I believe a card in range of 12K - 15K is what  I could accommodate at max without compromising on any other component.



ASHISH65 said:


> yep gtx 660ti @19.5k in nvidia just 4% slower than hd 7950



Thanks for suggestion. Do you find any of the card I selected lacking anywhere in fulfilling my needs?



The Incinerator said:


> Since you are a casual gamer who wants to overclock ,take a look at this
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570K - Rs 13,100
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H- Rs 12075
> ...




Thank you for suggestions, however, I would request to help me with following queries if possible:
1. i5-3570K at 13.1K in Mumbai? Please share store details with me.
2. Is the ASRock Extreme4 motherboard not good? It may not be superior, but is it something that could not suffice my needs?
3. Gskill 8GB RAM at 1850? Are they Ripjaws X or normal RAM? or probably you were suggesting 4GB RAM for now and to add 4GB later?
4. I would request you to help me analyze whether the cards I shortlisted (GTX 660 / HD 7850 / GTX 650TI Boost) could suffice my needs? I do not play each and every new game, and not at ultra settings. Nor do I play multiplayer mode and for hours and days. I do it probably 5 - 6 hours a week for some refreshments.



Cilus said:


> No, he means the 3570K only. Why, check the motherboard he has suggested.... It is a Z77 Motherboard. I think OP should go with FX-8350 + Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 and accommodate a better Graphics card like HD 7870 XT/LE or GTX 660 Ti.



I appreciate your suggestions, but the reason for selecting Intel based system is that graphics card is not priority / important for me as my primary purpose is not related to it. I am programmer in nutshell and do loads of processor intensive / data intensive work which outputs things merely in plain text or probably with a little formatting over browser.

Gaming is my hobby you could say and hence need a graphics card which can help me play current & games coming in upto next 3 years without lag or stuttering. Meaning, I would not want best graphics card, but a graphics card which suffices for my purpose.

I'm seeking a balanced system rather than extreme performer or extreme graphics oriented.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

1) i5 3570k is impossible to get at 13k in mumbai,you willl get at 14k at primeagbg or computer selection in lamington.

2)asrock mobo is fine.

3)get 8gbram  gskill 1600mhz one  as you have budget.

4)get gtx 660 or hd 7870


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

^^ Any idea whether ASRock after sales service is good in India?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 18, 2013)

The RAM was 4GB.
The AS ROck build quality is a question mark. It has a very thin PCB and lacks heatsinks where it matters the most! The Gigabyte is way better than the AS Rock any given day be it Sun or Rain.
The i5 is Rs 13,700, sorry for the typo.
Since you would be gaming 5 to 6 hours a week you can go for a 650Ti Boost but playing games in 1080p even with medium setting the new games will bring the boost down to its knees begging for mercy in no time. Since you dont buy GPUs every day its better to invest a little bit more that will actually commensurate you efforts in building the rig appropriately,a balanced rig as we say.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

^^ Got your point and I agree that after 2 years moderate graphics card might not perform good at even medium settings. So 650Ti Boost is out of question now.
Could GTX 660 or HD 7850 serve my purpose well? If not, how can I plan my system in gradual upgrades to accommodate HD 7870 or equivalent NVidia?

My preference goes towards NVidia due to their regular driver updates and certain features those are NVidia specific. Please enlighten me if I am making a mistake here as I am open to all inputs.


----------



## Myth (Apr 18, 2013)

660 > 7850. Beyond the 660, prefer amd cards since they are just more vfm. 

Take the best that you can accommodate in your budget now. 
For your requirements, both the intel  and the amd proc are more than enough and can serve you for a long time.
Decision is for the *gpu *and the *psu*. Games are getting more demanding and it would be wise to purchase something which would last you for some time. Pointless changing your gpu again after a year or so. 

Skip the cpu cooler for now. You wont need to OC right away.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 18, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> ^^ Got your point and I agree that after 2 years moderate graphics card might not perform good at even medium settings. So 650Ti Boost is out of question now.
> Could GTX 660 or HD 7850 serve my purpose well? If not, how can I plan my system in gradual upgrades to accommodate HD 7870 or equivalent NVidia?
> 
> My preference goes towards NVidia due to their regular driver updates and certain features those are NVidia specific. Please enlighten me if I am making a mistake here as I am open to all inputs.



you can go for the i5 sytem without a GPU for the moment and play games at very low settings and resolution. Take the pain for sometime till you have cash to get a HD7870XT which is a very good card.  Get a GTX660 over a HD7850 anyday.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

Myth said:


> 660 > 7850. Beyond the 660, prefer amd cards since they are just more vfm.
> 
> Take the best that you can accommodate in your budget now.
> For your requirements, both the intel  and the amd proc are more than enough and can serve you for a long time.
> ...



I've already kept CPU cooler for later times. I believe the PSU I selected should be apt for the config, if not please help me choose better one.

My concerns at the moment are Mobo & GPU as they could raise my budget by well 6K to 8K combined.

I was thinking of a mobo around 10K and found ASRock to be good, but if their support in India is not good and are not quality boards, raising budget by 2K more for mobo shouldn't be a problem.

GPU is something tricky but with everyone's help here I shall be able to finalize one soon and then work on accommodating it.



The Incinerator said:


> you can go for the i5 sytem without a GPU for the moment and play games at very low settings and resolution. Take the pain for sometime till you have cash to get a HD7870XT which is a very good card.  Get a GTX660 over a HD7850 anyday.



I am contemplating something similar, but thought to explore all possibilities of getting all components at one go.

GTX 660 could be accommodated but HD7870 that too XT version, I am not sure if putting around 19K for a GPU would be possible for me. I'll read through their pros & cons and analyze if they could serve my needs well for coming years.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

that seasonic psu is very good.no need to change it at all


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> that seasonic psu is very good.no need to change it at all



Okay, thank you. 

What is your view on Motherboard & GPU?

Any suggestions for motherboard upto 12K from Asus & Gigabyte?


----------



## terrifficm (Apr 18, 2013)

I would suggest get yourself a gtx660 for now which can play most of the current titles at acceptable frames and later on add another gtx660 down the line in SLI. SLI has better scaling in games and tht should work for you for 2-3 years and will play games in 1080p for a casual gamer.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> I've already kept CPU cooler for later times. I believe the PSU I selected should be apt for the config, if not please help me choose better one.
> 
> My concerns at the moment are Mobo & GPU as they could raise my budget by well 6K to 8K combined.
> 
> ...


What parts have you decided so far and what is the remaining budget?


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

terrifficm said:


> I would suggest get yourself a gtx660 for now which can play most of the current titles at acceptable frames and later on add another gtx660 down the line in SLI. SLI has better scaling in games and tht should work for you for 2-3 years and will play games in 1080p for a casual gamer.



Please help me understand acceptable frames? Does it mean it will have to struggle with current titles in ultra mode?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Okay, thank you.
> 
> What is your view on Motherboard & GPU?
> 
> Any suggestions for motherboard upto 12K from Asus & Gigabyte?



get Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H- mobo @rs 12500.


----------



## terrifficm (Apr 18, 2013)

Acceptable frames are 30 for human eye where your gaming experience will be smooth and you'll not see any stutters and lag while playing. Though defination of acceptable may change from person to person.

As far as ultra settings is concerned it will just be able to play current games at those 30 frames per second on ultra settings at 1080p.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

you should get minimum hd 7870.it is enough for your need and handles games welll

if there is big difference in price between gtx 660 and hd 7870,then grab gtx 660

this will give you idea

*tpucdn.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_650_Ti_Boost_SC/images/perfrel_1920.gif


----------



## terrifficm (Apr 18, 2013)

Go thru the link below it will make you decide better

Tom's Hardware US


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 18, 2013)

Dont Go with Asrock Mobos. Build quality is not good and A.S.S too. Its just like what Micromax is in mobiles.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What parts have you decided so far and what is the remaining budget?



So far below config is finalized:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K - 14.4K
Mobo: *To be decided*
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws X 8GB(2 X 4GB) - 4.1K
HDD: Seagate 1TB - 4K
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma / NZXT Source Elite 210 - 2.6K
PSU: Seasonic S12II 620 Bronze - 5.1K
GPU: *To be decided*
Monitor: Dell S2240L 22" IPS LED - 9.8K
DVD Writer: ASUS 24X Sata - 1.1K
KB / Mouse: Normal multimedia combo - 0.8K
Speaker: Creative or other good brand upto 2K

Total: 43.9K.
That saves me around 22K for motherboard and graphics card and that's where the trouble lies for now.



ASHISH65 said:


> get Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H- mobo @rs 12500.



Are there any other good motherboards in 12K price range? or is UD3H is best in that price range?



terrifficm said:


> Acceptable frames are 30 for human eye where your gaming experience will be smooth and you'll not see any stutters and lag while playing. Though defination of acceptable may change from person to person.
> 
> As far as ultra settings is concerned it will just be able to play current games at those 30 frames per second on ultra settings at 1080p.



Okay, got your point, so for games releasing in next 2 - 3 years, I might have to live with High or medium settings.



ASHISH65 said:


> you should get minimum hd 7870.it is enough for your need and handles games welll
> 
> if there is big difference in price between gtx 660 and hd 7870,then grab gtx 660
> 
> ...



So 660 & 7870 are around 4% & 8% better than 650Ti Boost?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> So far below config is finalized:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K - 14.4K
> Mobo: *To be decided*
> ...



Some prices ate a bit high.

1TB HDD should come for 3900.
S2240L should be ~8500.

Can you shift from Intel to AMD?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

yep that mobo is good one.  

hd 1tb is @rs 3500-3700 in mumbai

Final config 


Intel i5 3570k - rs 14000

Gigabyte z77x mobo- rs 12000

Gskill ripjaws 4x2gb =8gb ram - rs 3800

Seasonic S12 620W psu - rs 4700

Nzxt gamma cabinet - rs 2500

DELL S2240L ips led - rs 8500

Asus 24x dvd writer - rs 1000

Logitech key$mouse - rs 700

Tosibha 1tb - rs 3700

Gigabyte gtx 6602gb -rs 14500

Total - rs 65,400


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

terrifficm said:


> Go thru the link below it will make you decide better
> 
> Tom's Hardware US



Thank you for the link but that compares GTX 660 with GTX 650 and not with GTX 650Ti Boost.

Moreover, based on suggestions from all members here, I feel its better to go with GTX 660 at least or any other better AMD based GPU.



Sainatarajan said:


> Dont Go with Asrock Mobos. Build quality is not good and A.S.S too. Its just like what Micromax is in mobiles.



Finally, my doubt got supported by a superior voice. Thank you!



harshilsharma63 said:


> Some prices ate a bit high.
> 
> 1TB HDD should come for 3900.
> S2240L should be ~8500.
> ...



Prices could be high as I've gathered them from Websites like TheITWares / PrimeABGB / Flipkart but I thought to keep them for calculations as that way I could get highest cost.

Shifting to AMD does not seem viable for my needs. I need a strong CPU for single thread & multi thread operations with long processing hours. At times I keep my system on for 10 - 12 days if need to process huge / complex data.

What I can do is:
1. Extend budget a bit more though trying not to.
2. Postpone purchasing some components by a month or two.



ASHISH65 said:


> yep that mobo is good one.
> 
> hd 1tb is @rs 3500-3700 in mumbai



Thank you for price corrections, I feel only happy to know that my collected prices were on higher side


----------



## Myth (Apr 18, 2013)

Your prices are on the higher side for most items.

You cant decide on the *psu *until you finalize the items consuming the majority of the power, ie proc and gpu.
The seasonic 620w is very good, but excessive for anything below a _i7/fx8350 + 7950_ setup.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

Myth said:


> Your prices are on the higher side for most items.
> 
> You cant decide on the *psu *until you finalize the items consuming the majority of the power, ie proc and gpu.
> The seasonic 620w is very good, but excessive for anything below a _i7/fx8350 + 7950_ setup.



Let's say if I am going for i5-3570K with GTX 660 or HD 7850/7870, what would be appropriate PSU considering I am planning to OC after some time?

I also plan to add 3 extra fans in cabinet for cooling and add a CPU cooler after a month or two if that could also consume good amount of power.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

seasonic 520w is perfect but the price difference is rs 400 between 520 ad 620w that is why 620w is better as is it will  help in future upgrades


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> seasonic 520w is perfect but the price difference is rs 400 between 520 ad 620w that is why 620w is better as is it will  help in future upgrades



That is true, but 2 - 3 such savings combined could help me with other components. Let's see what inputs come from other members.


----------



## Myth (Apr 18, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Let's say if I am going for i5-3570K with GTX 660 or HD 7850/7870, what would be appropriate PSU considering I am planning to OC after some time?
> 
> I also plan to add 3 extra fans in cabinet for cooling and add a CPU cooler after a month or two if that could also consume good amount of power.



If the processor is intel,
660/7850 can use 430w (Corsair cx430v2 @ 2.6k)
7870/660ti can use 500w (Corsair GS500 @ 4k, Seasonic 520w @ 3.9k)
I would suggest a 500w psu to be safe.

Fans use like 4-5w each. 



ASHISH65 said:


> seasonic 520w is perfect but the price difference is rs 400 between 520 ad 620w that is why 620w is better as is it will  help in future upgrades



Link me the price source  please.
I cant find anything less than 1k difference between seasonic 520w and 620w.

OP hasnt mentioned anything about future upgrades. It wont matter unless OP changes the gpu,proc or a whole new system.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> That is true, but 2 - 3 such savings combined could help me with other components. Let's see what inputs come from other members.


You can save 1k by getting a 500Gb HDD. Else, the only option is to wait and save.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

Myth said:


> If the processor is intel,
> 660/7850 can use 430w (Corsair cx430v2 @ 2.6k)
> 7870/660ti can use 500w (Corsair GS500 @ 4k, Seasonic 520w @ 3.9k)
> I would suggest a 500w psu to be safe.
> ...



Okay, so I could go for SeaSonic 520W and save as many bucks it helps saving for other components. Thanks 



harshilsharma63 said:


> You can save 1k by getting a 500Gb HDD. Else, the only option is to wait and save.



I'd not want to go anything below 1TB, so sadly that 1K has to remain with HDD.

I'll reevaluate inputs from all members and think of postponing some components for later times to accommodate better GPU.



ASHISH65 said:


> yep that mobo is good one.
> 
> hd 1tb is @rs 3500-3700 in mumbai
> 
> ...



That seems good suggestion. Somewhat similar to what I've arrived at but with better motherboard and decent gpu.

By the way, the prices you've mentioned are real market prices and are they updated?

For some reasons, If my budget could be raised above 65K, let's say upto 70K, what enhancements will you all suggest?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

Myth said:


> Link me the price source  please.
> I cant find anything less than 1k difference between seasonic 520w and 620w.



sorry buddy no link as it is price of local store at lamington road.i gone 2 days before for new psu and quoted this:

520w @rs 4050

620w @rs 4550


@op

for 70k

i would

1)get better cabinet like corsair 400r @rs 4700-5000

2)Cm hyper evo 212 @rs 2100

3)a bunch of led fans


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> sorry buddy no link as it is price of local store at lamington road.i gone 2 days before for new psu and quoted this:
> 
> 520w @rs 4050
> 
> ...



Wouldn't you suggest better GPU instead cabinet? As I've already mentioned getting Cabinet Fans & CPU cooler after 2 months or whenever I will plan on OCing.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

then get hd 7870xt @rs 18k


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 18, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> then get hd 7870xt @rs 18k



Okay, I'll post the updated config after doing some study over everyone's feedback and then you all can help me improve over it if possible.

Just wanted to confirm that the prices you all have been sharing are real market prices and are updated, because I will base my calculations on them in that case.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Okay, I'll post the updated config after doing some study over everyone's feedback and then you all can help me improve over it if possible.
> 
> Just wanted to confirm that the prices you all have been sharing are real market prices and are updated, because I will base my calculations on them in that case.


I think most members post prices which wither they've experienced or from mdcomputers. I post them from mdcomputers and those are the prices at which the product is generally available. You may also get certain products cheaper than the suggested prices. You should make a list of parts; even those which appear to be over the budget; and get price quotes from various local shops.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 18, 2013)

ya take a round at local shops,even you can get cheaper


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 19, 2013)

Below seems to be final config except GPU.


CPU: i5-3570K	14200
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H	12000
RAM: GSkill RipjawsX 8GB	3800
HDD: Seagate 1GB	3800
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma	2600
PSU: SeaSonic S12II 620W	4800
GPU: Sapphire HD 7870 XT with Boost	18400
Monitor: Dell S2240L	8800
DVD: Asus 24X	1150
KB/Mouse: Normal multimedia combo	800
Speaker: Creative / other brand 2.1 with Woofer	2000


Totals: 72350. Since prices are approximate, I am expecting 1K+ or 1K- in it depending on pricing when I make purchase.

Now, I haven't shared with you all, but my original budget is 50K only and rest I have to manage within the price I get for my existing system. Config is in my signature.

How much do you all think I could get for my existing config?

Few ways I am thinking to accommodate 7870 in my budget:
1. Purchase 4GB RAM now and add more after 2 months. This will save me around 2000.
2. Buy speakers within 1500 only to save on around 500 there.
3. Buy cheap chinese made KB / Mouse worth 300 only for now to save up another 500 and get good one later.

Total 3000 savings will help me keep config under budget along with best core components.


On other side, I'm thinking to lower GPU to GTX 660 2GB or 7850HD 2GB to bring config down to my budget.

What do you all have to suggest now?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Below seems to be final config except GPU.
> 
> 
> CPU: i5-3570K    14200
> ...



> What system do you currently have?

> getting 4GB ram and get cheaper speakers.

> Get logitech mk200 for 750. Don't go below this.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > What system do you currently have?
> 
> > getting 4GB ram and get cheaper speakers.
> 
> > Get logitech mk200 for 750. Don't go below this.



My current config is in my signature.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> My current config is in my signature.


You can use the sata HDD, optical drive, speakers. Rest can go for 5-6k, although I'm not sure.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can use the sata HDD, optical drive, speakers. Rest can go for 5-6k, although I'm not sure.



Not planning to use any of old component and most would be out of warranty. 5k-6k only? I was expecting 15K+.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 19, 2013)

at most 12k with everything.not more than that make ads in quickr or olx


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 19, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> at most 12k with everything.not more than that make ads in quickr or olx



That is gonna hurt my budget again  Let's see what best I could get and accordingly will make changes in GPU.

I believe the new config is final in that case.

Thank you all once again.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Not planning to use any of old component and most would be out of warranty. 5k-6k only? I was expecting 15K+.


That's why I said "I'm not sure"


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 19, 2013)

Since I am planning to buy NZXT Gamma which comes with only 1 fan fitted, I am planning to buy extra 2 - 3 fans.

Which size fan would be better? 90CM / 120CM / 140CM?
What should be ideal RPM for effective cooling?
Any economical deal / package available?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Since I am planning to buy NZXT Gamma which comes with only 1 fan fitted, I am planning to buy extra 2 - 3 fans.
> 
> Which size fan would be better? 90CM / 120CM / 140CM?
> What should be ideal RPM for effective cooling?
> Any economical deal / package available?



Get the 120mm ones.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get the 120mm ones.



Local fans works? or CM / Corsair ones are the minimum needed?

On other hand, I am kind of thinking to go for NZXT Source Elite 210 which has an extra 140MM fan. Only con is HDD bay are facing towards Mobo. Am I missing anything here?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 19, 2013)

Get the Gamma and CM 120 mm fans. They are best.... Local would work . In my old pc it absorbed all the dust ... I am using Deepcool and you can try that too...


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 19, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Get the Gamma and CM 120 mm fans. They are best.... Local would work . In my old pc it absorbed all the dust ... I am using Deepcool and you can try that too...



Any particular reason for Gamma? AFAIK, Source Elite 210 released in around 2010/2011 and Gamma was released in 2009. Should it not make Source Elite 210 better in same price range? OR I'm really overlooking something in Gamma vs Source Elite?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 19, 2013)

Both the cabinets are good...


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 19, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Both the cabinets are good...



Then why no one recommends Source Elite? I've seen 80% people here recommending NZXT Gamma but haven't got any comparison explaining why Gamma.

Also, in range of 2.5K is there any other reliable brand with similar features but better at looks?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Local fans works? or CM / Corsair ones are the minimum needed?
> 
> On other hand, I am kind of thinking to go for NZXT Source Elite 210 which has an extra 140MM fan. Only con is HDD bay are facing towards Mobo. Am I missing anything here?


Local ones do work, but they generate hell lot of noise and vibrations. get CM ones and avoid the expensive fans from Corsair and others. Keep a negative airflow for better cooling.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Local ones do work, but they generate hell lot of noise and vibrations. get CM ones and avoid the expensive fans from Corsair and others. Keep a negative airflow for better cooling.



Does this set seem good?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Does this set seem good?


They may not be the best fans out there, but they are quite silent. 832 for 4fans is good. Approved from my side


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> They may not be the best fans out there, but they are quite silent. 832 for 4fans is good. Approved from my side



Do you have other suggestions? Ideally 3 more fans should do so I am okay spending similar amount on better fans.


----------



## Myth (Apr 19, 2013)

CM 90cfm fans @ 500each. Quite silent and great airflow. Take 2.

Elite 210 has 2 front fan slots.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 19, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Then why no one recommends Source Elite? I've seen 80% people here recommending NZXT Gamma but haven't got any comparison explaining why Gamma.
> 
> Also, in range of 2.5K is there any other reliable brand with similar features but better at looks?



NZXT Source 210 Elite is better over Gamma , you are right . It costs Rs 2800/2900 while the GAmma is available at Rs 2500.
The other cabinet you should look at that budget (Rs 2800) is the Bitfenix Merc Alpha.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

@op; what are you getting, gamma or elite?


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 19, 2013)

Myth said:


> CM 90cfm fans @ 500each. Quite silent and great airflow. Take 2.
> 
> Elite 210 has 2 front fan slots.



Thanks for suggestions Myth, sure I will try to get as high CFM as possible.

Elite 210 seems good cabinet except that HDD bays are not sideways.



The Incinerator said:


> NZXT Source 210 Elite is better over Gamma , you are right . It costs Rs 2800/2900 while the GAmma is available at Rs 2500.
> The other cabinet you should look at that budget (Rs 2800) is the Bitfenix Merc Alpha.



Yes, Source 210 Elite costs little more than Gamma, but I believe that price is covered by an extra 140MM fan with it.

I'll check and compare BitFenix Merc Alpha too.



harshilsharma63 said:


> @op; what are you getting, gamma or elite?



I'm trying to gather information, rather comparisons about them.

Have 4 suggestions so far, may all be you can help me get pros & cons of each.

1. NZXT Gamma
2. NZXT Source 210 Elite
3. NZXT Beta EVO
4. BitFenix Merc Alpha

Will GTX 660 / HD 7850 / HD 7870 fit in all 4 without problem?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 19, 2013)

It will easily fit in any of those cabinets But not sure abt bitfenix


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 20, 2013)

An HD7870OC/XT is at max 10.83 inches and Bitfenix's VGA clearance is 12.6 inches or 320mm. So its good to go.

Bitfenix has one of the highest VGA clearance among all the four and only 210 surpasses it by 10mm.


----------



## summers (Apr 21, 2013)

+1 to Incinerator.

Bitfenix Merc Alpha is one of the best entry level cabinets available in the market. It can accommodate GPU's upto 12" long even. IMO, its better than both Gamma and Source 210 Elite.


----------

